# Uterine Reconstruction after Removal of a Large Fibroid



## malynch (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm looking for a code for Uterine Reconstruction - (not for ruptured uterus and/or anomaly present from birth).  My doc is going to perform a Laparotomy to remove the LARGE fibroid and has noted he will be performing "Uterine Reconstruction".  

Thanks in advance for your assistance with this matter.


----------



## TaylorF (Oct 24, 2016)

*Uterine Reconstruction*

Hi, I know this is an old post. 
But did you ever get a code for Uterine Reconstruction? I have been running into the same question. And really have no idea what code to use other than an unlisted code. 
Thanks


----------

